# EA888 wastegate actuator failures



## mach128x (Apr 3, 2009)

*EA888 3rd Gen wastegate actuator failures*

My 1.8TSI recently had the turbo replaced under warranty due to a failed wastegate actuator.
I was getting the EPC warning almost right away, on a cold start. It would go away if the engine was restarted once warm enough i.e when the oil temp reached about 65-70 deg C typically.

The IS12, IS20 (and IS38 as well IIRC) have integrated actuators so that requires a new turbo.

The car is a 2016 NAR and had 50K km i.e about 31K miles.
It is *completely* stock.
I was very surprised by such a failure so early.

After doing some research, it seems I am not the only one.
I have seen few other reports of other 3rd gen EA888 wastegate failures on both 1.8T IS12 and 2.0T IS20.

I'm wondering how common these wastegate actuator failures actually are and I'm a bit worried that my new turbo might eventually die the same way.


----------



## Brian352 (Mar 11, 2017)

That's worrysome. Were you throwing any codes? If so, which ones?


----------



## mach128x (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes here are the codes 

P2563
Turbocharger Boost Control Position Sensor Circuit Range/Performance

P00AF
Actuator Module for Turbocharger 1
​
Those are the codes noted in the troubleshooting on the invoice; the actual readings are not stated.
They told me the actuator wasn't moving freely, the tech could barely move the rods/mechanism by hand. I am not exactly sure if the problem was at the wastegate pivot itself or with the actuator rod/solenoid.


----------



## Brian352 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info.

I had the P2563 coupled with the P0106 when my PVC was acting up. IDK if they were tied together or not. I'll keep an eye on it I guess!


----------



## staysleepy (Sep 20, 2018)

mach128x said:


> My 1.8TSI recently had the turbo replaced under warranty due to a failed wastegate actuator.
> I was getting the EPC warning almost right away, on a cold start. It would go away if the engine was restarted once warm enough i.e when the oil temp reached about 65-70 deg C typically.
> 
> The IS12, IS20 (and IS38 as well IIRC) have integrated actuators so that requires a new turbo.
> ...


do a bit more reading, these turbos had a bad run, but there is a new version that's replacing the bad ones that does not have this issue and you shouldn't need to worry about another failure under stock conditions... at least that's what i read. i bought a 2016 golf tsi with 41k on it, no issue with the turbo but i havent checked to see if it was replaced. i plan on putting an is38 in there. we'll see


----------



## tjmax (Jul 7, 2017)

as another data point, i showed the same symptoms and codes on a bone-stock 2017 Alltrack with 34k miles but instead of replacing the turbo they replaced the charge sensor and adjusted the charge pressure actuator.


----------



## tjmax (Jul 7, 2017)

so if you have this issue, you may want to push for the turbo replacement. my EPC and CEL lights came back on very soon after i got the car back from having the "repair." i have seen bulletins from VW indicating that repair attempts are not advised, so i don't know why i had to go through this, but my car is going back to the dealer now for a turbo replacement.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

For warranty work the dealer will only do what VWoA will tell them/reimburse them for. Maybe the shop tried the cheap way and didn't get reimbursed and sadly you found out why VW only tosses all new assemblies at it.


----------



## tjmax (Jul 7, 2017)

if it's warranty work, i don't see why the dealer wouldn't go straight for the replacement. unless of course (hypothetically) they expect that the repair won't work, so they'll then get paid for the repair and the subsequent replacement.

either way, as warranty work, VW would have to approve it if they're going to pay for it. which brings us full circle.


----------



## JTM65 (Dec 23, 2015)

Just had the actuator go out on my 2015 with 75k miles on it. Started getting an EPC and had the wastegate actuator fault. Good excuse for an IS20 to replace the IS12. So far, other than being scary fast when the boost comes in I am loving the upgrade. I checked my actuator on the IS12 and it is bound up. I will pull it apart this weekend. Definitely need some Motul 300 and mounts now.


----------



## JTM65 (Dec 23, 2015)

So now the OEM IS20 kit I had installed is also showing a fault, different but still turbo related "charge pressure actuator fault". Taking it to my local VW Indy to see if it is toast or not. Really not impressed with the VW turbo and will get a reconditioned unit if I need replacement.


----------



## NDspd (Jan 20, 2020)

Having the same issue with my turbo WG actuator. I really don't want to replace the whole turbo, are there any options that are less expensive than a full swap?


----------



## Ryderth (Mar 11, 2020)

I just got my car back today. Had to have the turbo replaced due to boost leaking at the wastegate. It's a 2016 GLI with 35k miles.


----------



## NDspd (Jan 20, 2020)

My original IS12 failed from a binding wastegate actuator. So, I swapped in a used IS12, shop couldn't get that to adapt, so I bought a new IS20. Swapped that in, APR tuned it, and was fine for 3 days then tons of codes and EPC light. Current shop that is APR certified can not get the position voltage to line up and can't get it to adapt.


----------



## Peylix (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm currently fighting voltage creep.

If you could call it that.

I just had a Shuenk IS38+ installed on the car. The IS38 actuator that came with it was confirmed pre set at 3.5v. It was at 3.5v on the car at time of install but slowly crept up to 4.5v where it then gave me EPC and codes over a single night. I adjusted the arm back down to 3.5v & locked the 10mm nut down but couldn't get it to adapt. The actuator would only adapt at 3.9v. So that's where it was reset to.

Later on in the evening I go out to the car to monitor the voltage and it's back to 4.5v. It jumped back without any physical adjustment since earlier in the day. 10mm nut still tightened down & everything. 

Has anyone ever ran into an issue like this? You set a voltage, lock it down, adapt it. But it reverts to a higher voltage than what was set?

I'm in contact with Shuenk and hopefully will get a replacement sent out. This turbo and APR Stage 3 IS38 tune has only been on the car a few days. But while I wait for emails back about getting it swapped out. I'm super curious if anyone has ran into an issue such as this. And if possible, a fix other than swapping the actuator out.


----------



## kmack22 (Sep 9, 2015)

FYI: I just ran into the EPC light / waste gate actuator failure on my 2016 NA MK7 GTI @62K Miles. After reading up on it I was pretty bummed that I was looking at a turbo replacement outside of my 5yr/60k power train warranty. So, I spent some time on a Saturday trying to free up the actuator, re-adjust and run the adaption. Looked like I had it all set in my garage. All tests were running well. Then I took it for a drive and in about 15mins it stuck again.

I was all set to bite the bullet and do the turbo replacement myself, still bummed at the cost of the parts, not to mention the time. Then I decided to call the dealer, just to see if there was a TSB on it. He told me that the turbo was covered by a 15yr/150K extended warranty for PZEV built cars. It also seems to make a difference based on where the car is registered. So, before you get bummed, call the dealer and check, I am glad I did as mine fit the criteria.

My service history on this car...

62K - Turbo replacement
~40K - Water pump and cleaning carbon build-up
7K - Replaced whole car (Lemonade out of a lemon)

And a few oil changes of course.


----------



## kingburger23 (Jun 14, 2015)

kmack22 said:


> FYI: I just ran into the EPC light / waste gate actuator failure on my 2016 NA MK7 GTI @62K Miles. After reading up on it I was pretty bummed that I was looking at a turbo replacement outside of my 5yr/60k power train warranty. So, I spent some time on a Saturday trying to free up the actuator, re-adjust and run the adaption. Looked like I had it all set in my garage. All tests were running well. Then I took it for a drive and in about 15mins it stuck again.
> 
> I was all set to bite the bullet and do the turbo replacement myself, still bummed at the cost of the parts, not to mention the time. Then I decided to call the dealer, just to see if there was a TSB on it. He told me that the turbo was covered by a 15yr/150K extended warranty for PZEV built cars. It also seems to make a difference based on where the car is registered. So, before you get bummed, call the dealer and check, I am glad I did as mine fit the criteria.
> 
> ...


I am seeing the P00AF/P2563 codes, too. My car is a 2015 GTI PZEV with 84k miles, but I live in NH. The dealer wasn't aware of the extended warranty, so am not sure if it applies here. What state are you in? Thx


----------



## arome079 (Jan 28, 2010)

*2x in 80k miles I have same issue arise?*

I am also seeing pretty much the same thing here, maybe?

Saturday,11,July,2020,17:55:21:18629
VCDS Version: Release 20.4.1 (x64) Running on Windows 10 x64
www.Ross-Tech.com

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06K-907-425-V1.clb
Control Module Part Number: 8V0 906 264 K HW: 06K 907 425 B
Component and/or Version: 1.8l R4 TFSI H13 0002
Software Coding: 091A00122424002F0000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 790 00221
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM18TFS0208V0906264K 001003 (VW37)
ROD: EV_ECM18TFS0208V0906264K.rod
VCID: 44871013CFD31AA66F-8010
2 Faults Found:

14846 - Turbocharger Boost Control Position Sensor Circuit 
P2563 00 [032] - Implausible Signal
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 125853 km
Date: 2020.07.11
Time: 19:50:12

Engine speed: 2100.00 /min
Normed load value: 13.7 %
Vehicle speed: 25 km/h
Coolant temperature: 90 °C
Intake air temperature: 53 °C
Ambient air pressure: 970 mbar
Voltage terminal 30: 13.125 V
Unlearning counter according OBD: 40
Status of charge air pressure control valve basic setting-LV_BPA_AD_REQ[0]: 00000001 
Charge air pressure control valve uncond voltage sensor: 4.7412 V
Charge air pressure control valve position: target value: 0.00 %
Charge air pressure control valve position: actual value: 0.00 %
Charge air pressure control valve activation pulse duty factor: -100.00 %
Charge air pressure control valve voltage: position closed: 3.4033 V
STATE_BPA[0]: AD

15202 - Actuator Module for Turbocharger 1 
P00AF 00 [237] - Stuck
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 125836 km
Date: 2020.07.11
Time: 18:57:03

Engine speed: 1957.25 /min
Normed load value: 7.8 %
Vehicle speed: 28 km/h
Coolant temperature: 87 °C
Intake air temperature: 56 °C
Ambient air pressure: 980 mbar
Voltage terminal 30: 13.125 V
Unlearning counter according OBD: 40
Status of charge air pressure control valve basic setting-LV_BPA_AD_REQ[0]: 00000000 
Charge air pressure control valve uncond voltage sensor: 1.6406 V
Charge air pressure control valve position: target value: 71.71 %
Charge air pressure control valve position: actual value: 43.96 %
Charge air pressure control valve activation pulse duty factor: 69.15 %
Charge air pressure control valve voltage: position closed: 3.3389 V
STATE_BPA[0]: OPM


Readiness: 0000 1100

I had turbo replaced at around 40k miles under warrenty, now at almost 80k and running into same issue again?


----------



## phi1z (Nov 2, 2019)

*Another one*

Wow this really is a problem. I brought my 2015 sport wagon to a shop today and was told the wastegate is seized. Was having intermittent epc with p00af codes that progressively got worse. Car is at 82k km (~51k miles). Bought it used from a dealer less than a year ago and have put about 3000km in it in total in that time (living downtown now so don’t drive much at all). Spoke to the dealer Today and they told me this is a common issue and apparently vw Canada extended the warranty to cover this to 100k / 5years but I’m 20 days past the cut off so I’m out of luck. Emailed vw Canada but not expecting them to do much. Dealer said $3500 For a replacement lol. I’ll probably go reconditioned for ~700 and get a local shop to install (maybe I should just get an is20). dealer basically said if you don’t drive often it might seize so I guess I can expect that to happen again unless I drive all the time...


----------



## kmack22 (Sep 9, 2015)

kingburger23 said:


> I am seeing the P00AF/P2563 codes, too. My car is a 2015 GTI PZEV with 84k miles, but I live in NH. The dealer wasn't aware of the extended warranty, so am not sure if it applies here. What state are you in? Thx


I am in NY


----------



## kmack22 (Sep 9, 2015)

kingburger23 said:


> I am seeing the P00AF/P2563 codes, too. My car is a 2015 GTI PZEV with 84k miles, but I live in NH. The dealer wasn't aware of the extended warranty, so am not sure if it applies here. What state are you in? Thx



I see you found the other forum I had posted in about this. I did post some links in there too with a little more info.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9372811-EPC-Light-on&p=114550407&viewfull=1#post114550407


----------



## kingburger23 (Jun 14, 2015)

kmack22 said:


> I see you found the other forum I had posted in about this. I did post some links in there too with a little more info.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9372811-EPC-Light-on&p=114550407&viewfull=1#post114550407


Yep, been doing a lot of searching. I talked to Customer Care and they told me that my PZEV was eligible, that my state was covered and to bring it to the dealer. She then gave me someone else's claim number. So, I took it in to the dealer and they diagnosed the stuck actuator and called VW Warranty. VW denied the claim based on my reg state.

So, I talked with Cust Care again and they confirmed that their rep gave me bad info and nothing could be done to compensate for that. I am about 4900 miles over the Federal emissions warranty, so out of luck. $2300 for a new turbo, though I am looking into alternatives now.

So...watch out for VW Cust Care and, if you get sporadic EPC lights (like I have for a long time), get it into the shop pronto.


----------



## Attanasio666 (Apr 8, 2014)

phi1z said:


> Wow this really is a problem. I brought my 2015 sport wagon to a shop today and was told the wastegate is seized. Was having intermittent epc with p00af codes that progressively got worse. Car is at 82k km (~51k miles). Bought it used from a dealer less than a year ago and have put about 3000km in it in total in that time (living downtown now so don’t drive much at all). Spoke to the dealer Today and they told me this is a common issue and apparently vw Canada extended the warranty to cover this to 100k / 5years but I’m 20 days past the cut off so I’m out of luck. Emailed vw Canada but not expecting them to do much. Dealer said $3500 For a replacement lol. I’ll probably go reconditioned for ~700 and get a local shop to install (maybe I should just get an is20). dealer basically said if you don’t drive often it might seize so I guess I can expect that to happen again unless I drive all the time...


So do all that. Just spray the wastegate linkage with a liquid lube like wd-40 until you feel the wastegate un-seize. After that, apply so nickel based anti-seize(2400f rated) to the linkage. I did just that with my car and boom, no more codes.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Drive the car on the highway once a week you probably wouldn’t have any issues at all. 

Short trips are a recipe to destroy a car in....
Um... less than 50k miles


----------



## uwishuknewm3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Looking into big turbo swapping my car with ECS's Non MQB turbo kit for the Gen 3's and im curious on as of what to do with the wastegate actuator. The turbo kit says the stock one hooks right up to it but is this a bad idea since they are wiping out the stock turbos? I am on my second stock turbo and it is the revised one but if the actuator wiped out the last one im nervous on installing it on a new bigger turbo. What would my options be?


----------



## JettaBuff (Oct 25, 2003)

Attanasio666 said:


> So do all that. Just spray the wastegate linkage with a liquid lube like wd-40 until you feel the wastegate un-seize. After that, apply so nickel based anti-seize(2400f rated) to the linkage. I did just that with my car and boom, no more codes.


I can also confirm that, for now, the codes disappeared after using high-temp lube on the linkage.


----------



## sourceminer1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Attanasio666 said:


> So do all that. Just spray the wastegate linkage with a liquid lube like wd-40 until you feel the wastegate un-seize. After that, apply so nickel based anti-seize(2400f rated) to the linkage. I did just that with my car and boom, no more codes.


This is interesting, I have now for the 3rd time received this error and I am not looking forward to yet again another turbo replacement under the PZEV warranty. I had posted a video of this issue enabling the wastegate actuator from ODBeleven the last time this happened. 



I am really considdering going over to AutoZone and picking up some WD-40 and anti-seize if it works like as been posted.


----------



## uwishuknewm3 (Oct 18, 2017)

uwishuknewm3 said:


> Looking into big turbo swapping my car with ECS's Non MQB turbo kit for the Gen 3's and im curious on as of what to do with the wastegate actuator. The turbo kit says the stock one hooks right up to it but is this a bad idea since they are wiping out the stock turbos? I am on my second stock turbo and it is the revised one but if the actuator wiped out the last one im nervous on installing it on a new bigger turbo. What would my options be?


bump


----------



## JettaBuff (Oct 25, 2003)

I lubed the linkage with a high-temp ceramic-based lube (Permatex) and the problem has been gone for close to a year now.


----------



## Marmetta (Dec 27, 2019)

uwishuknewm3 said:


> bump


not sure if you have read any of my replies on the big turbo swap. I came accross this page searching for voltage creep issues. I have not had my car running correctly since the cts big turbo swap. I had my stock actuator fail and completely 0 boost and cliand now the replacement (off a 2017) if i put it over 10 psi i get the codes about the actuator range and the epc. The shop i have it at is going insane trying to figure it out too. Ill post a review once i get it running right on the GLI page.


----------



## Tombs you (Jul 24, 2021)

2017 Golf 1.8 TSI. Same issues gentlemen. Turbo replaced due to WG sticking @ 60k KM. VW replaced under warranty. Now at 110k KM same issue, but now no warranty and $3800 to repair. 16401/15202/POOAF are my codes. EPC light on and turbo not functioning. When I reset codes, turbo works great for a day and up to a week before codes come back and turbo shuts off. Help!


----------



## Attanasio666 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tombs you said:


> 2017 Golf 1.8 TSI. Same issues gentlemen. Turbo replaced due to WG sticking @ 60k KM. VW replaced under warranty. Now at 110k KM same issue, but now no warranty and $3800 to repair. 16401/15202/POOAF are my codes. EPC light on and turbo not functioning. When I reset codes, turbo works great for a day and up to a week before codes come back and turbo shuts off. Help!


Read the tread. We show how to fix this for 20$. You have to lube the wastegate actuator pivot with high temp anti-seize.


----------



## Tombs you (Jul 24, 2021)

Attanasio666 said:


> Read the tread. We show how to fix this for 20$. You have to lube the wastegate actuator pivot with high temp anti-seize.


Yes I saw that was mentioned and tried it out. Code free for 24 hours.


----------



## eruggeri666 (Mar 14, 2021)

Marmetta said:


> not sure if you have read any of my replies on the big turbo swap. I came accross this page searching for voltage creep issues. I have not had my car running correctly since the cts big turbo swap. I had my stock actuator fail and completely 0 boost and cliand now the replacement (off a 2017) if i put it over 10 psi i get the codes about the actuator range and the epc. The shop i have it at is going insane trying to figure it out too. Ill post a review once i get it running right on the GLI page.


I have a 2017 GLI that I just did the cts big turbo swap on. Right before I got it in, I got the EPC Light running the IS12. P029900 Turbo Charger Underboost. I put in the CTS anyways, not realizing I had to use that same wastegate. Did you ever figure this problem out? I'm getting fairly concerened...


----------



## eruggeri666 (Mar 14, 2021)

Tombs you said:


> Yes I saw that was mentioned and tried it out. Code free for 24 hours.


Only 24 hours?


----------



## Marmetta (Dec 27, 2019)

I searched online for new wastgate problem solved. Biatch problem is there are no after market wastegates for our car


----------



## eruggeri666 (Mar 14, 2021)

Marmetta said:


> I searched online for new wastgate problem solved. Biatch problem is there are no after market wastegates for our car


So did you end up finding one and fixing the problem? I am really struggling with this issue...


----------



## Marmetta (Dec 27, 2019)

eruggeri666 said:


> So did you end up finding one and fixing the problem? I am really struggling with this issue...


Yes I had to buy another turbo to get another wastegate found one on ebay with 17k miles. Issue fixed but im getting rid of unitronics tune


----------



## Attanasio666 (Apr 8, 2014)

eruggeri666 said:


> Only 24 hours?


I did on mine and it took about a year for the code to come back. I just added some anti-seize again and the code has yet to come back. If I have to do that every year, so be it. It still 100x cheaper than replacing the turbo and it takes 5 minutes.


----------



## BCool83 (Jul 14, 2012)

Confirmed the PZEV emissions warranty coverage applies to turbo replacement in Massachusetts! Really appreciate this thread!


----------



## quiksilver18T (Jul 29, 2002)

we just bought my daughter a 2015 Golf TSI, and apparently there was a EPC light a few days ago... I have not been able to replicate the problem... I scanned with VCDS and got a stored p2563 (I have to check my notes)...

The previous owner did mention he had a EPC code a couple times on the highway, but no codes present when i scanned the car.

The actuator seems to run a cycle or two with the engine off and you first wake the car up (ie. open the driver side door).. is this normal? The actuator arm only moves the actuator less than 1/4"... I sprayed it liberally with Liquid Wrench tonight while i had it on the lift, but could not budge it with a pry bar...

The wastegate is not stuck, After the douching with liquid wrench, I took it out for a quick full boost spin to get the turbo hot, and when I came back, I can see the actuator move full range when i get my wife to turn the ignition on. 

I plan to apply some antiseize to it tomorrow morning after it cools down.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

my failure of the WG actuator, don't think it was the flap that sized as once off i couldn't move the rod of the WG actuator. 

Apr IS12 Stg1 & P0299


----------

